# Eure schönsten Aion Screenshots / Bilder



## Nahemis (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne eure schönsten Aion Bilder sehen.

Hier sind ein paar Aion Screenshots von mir aus der Instanz Stahlharke.


http://yfrog.com/jqaion0013lj

http://yfrog.com/1faion0017bbj 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
URL=http://img413.imageshack.us/i/aion0014o.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Februar 2010)

http://www.imagebana...oe/Aion0011.jpg

Und noch ein Bild aus Heiron über deren Stadt

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/hn7wf8z7/Aion0016.jpg


----------



## Kizna (7. Februar 2010)

Mein momentanes Lieblingsbild. Leider mit etwas schlechterer Grafik, da ich es kurz vor einen Festungsraid aufgenommen habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]
URL=http://img341.imageshack.us/i/aion0022p.jpg/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL] 


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img651.imageshack.us/i/aion0025.jpg/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (7. Februar 2010)

net das schönste, aber ein ganz netter schnappschuss^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (8. Februar 2010)

Oh oh da kommt was von hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Innex (8. Februar 2010)

Wolltest sicher nur mal "freundlich" hallo sagen. Aber das ist echt nett.


----------



## Geige (8. Februar 2010)

Ich liebe diesen Screen <3
http://aion.buffed.de/forum/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&section=viewimage&img=474

Ist ein bisschen älter, aber das ist mein ebschwörer, als er noch Stufe 20 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (8. Februar 2010)

Hast du schon ein größeres Elementar? Dann zeig mal her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (9. Februar 2010)

Ich kenn den Grund für die rege Forumteilnahme - fast alle sind gefesselt Ingame.

Trotzdem fände ich es schön wenn hier noch ein paar mehr Bilder reinhauen - da ich im Moment nicht zum spielen
komme.


----------



## Savi (9. Februar 2010)

hab hier noch ein bisschen was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bild 1

Bild 2

Bild 3

Bild 4

Bild 5

Bild 6

Bild 7


----------



## Geige (9. Februar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Hast du schon ein größeres Elementar? Dann zeig mal her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann gerade nicht ins Spiel,(liefre das am Freitag nach, bin nicht Zuhause) aber ich kann ihn dir ja zeigen wie er jetzt aussieht, zusammen
mit meinem "Windgeist 3" <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img535.imageshack.us/i/aion0001g.jpg/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knusperzwieback (9. Februar 2010)

Wow. Das sind ja mal Hammer Bilder. Vor allem das mit dem Schnee kommt richtig fett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (9. Februar 2010)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eure Bilder gefallen mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Torrance (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hab auch mal ein paar rausgesucht, ist noch nix tolles was ich da geknipst habe, aber ein Anfang. Es kommt sicher noch mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was zum Schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img31.imageshack.us/i/aion0002sm.jpg/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img31.imageshack.us/i/aion0002sm.jpg/


----------



## Nahemis (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img683.imageshack.us/i/aion0056.jpg/ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (13. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ganz frisch, heute in SH aufgenommen!


----------



## Nahemis (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Februar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img651.imageshack.us/i/aion0025.jpg/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (13. Februar 2010)

Deine sind von der Ingame Grafik her schöner, 
ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Screens bei mir an
Qualität verlieren =/

Durchweg sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Nahemis (13. Februar 2010)

Danke dir. Wenn du kannst stell deine Grafik von 1900x1080 auf 1900x1200 dann werden die Bilder noch schärfer. 
Freue mich auf neue Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (14. Februar 2010)

ihr habt so schöne landschaftsbilder, ich knips dauernd nur meine figuren oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier ist aber doch noch ein bisschen mehr "landschaft"^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (14. Februar 2010)

Fliegen im Abyss sieht schon richtig gut aus.


----------



## Nahemis (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein Dorf unter Sanktum entdeckt.
Dort ist ein riesiges Gebiet, welches nur darauf warten im nächsten Patch erschlossen zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img684.imageshack.us/i/aion0071a.jpg/


----------



## Nahemis (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin sowas von gespannt, was NC Soft aus dem Gebiet unter Sanktum machen wird.
Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Geige (17. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das wird irgend wann einmal die Housing Zone werden!


----------



## Anuvais (17. Februar 2010)

[attachment=9933:aionbuffed2.jpg]


----------



## Torrance (17. Februar 2010)

Ich frag mich grade, ob es sowas auch unter Pande gibt. Ich glaub ich geh nachher mal schauen und mach ggfs. Screenshots. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes weiterposten von hübschen Screens


----------



## Nahemis (17. Februar 2010)

Ja wäre echt cool wenn du bei Pandemonium auch so ein Gebiet entdecken könntest. Kannst ja mal schaun ob es beim Luftschiff-Hafen einen weg raus gibt.


----------



## Nahemis (18. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal geschaut, aber nichts gefunden, bis jetzt. Es gibt am Hafen zwar eine Hütte, aber zu der bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Ich werde es aber weiter versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (20. Februar 2010)

so, ich poste auch mal was. ev etwas mehr, als nötig, aber ich habe auch relativ viele screenies in meinen ordnern.

angefangen mit dem imo beeindruckenstem boss auf elyos seite - dem theo lab endboss. der ist echt ne kuhle sau.

am anfang noch relativ harmlos aussehend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im kampf zeigt er aber seine wahre pracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei dem eigentlich unbewegte bilder imo nicht gerecht werden. im spiel ist er schon wesentlich beeindruckender - wenn es nur bloss mehr von der sorte gäbe :-/ DP stinkt dagegen eigentlich ab, auch wenn die balaur recht interessante variationen zeigen.

die asteria ini kennt wohl jeder mittlerweile, aber weils so schön ist, zwei bilder dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziemlich toll gemacht, wie ich finde. so als ob von den balaur ein stück der heilen welt aus der zeit vor der katastrophe bewahrt worden wäre.

und dann mal die charakterbilder - hat sicher jeder schon gesehen, aber hey, für ein paar mehr ist immer platz.

hier eins von einem wirklich putzigem templer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eins für die überaus emotionalen emodier und ihre vorliebe für alles DUUUUUUNKLE, vorzugsweise mit roten leuchtelementen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die kulisse der 20er stigmaquest ist schon recht nett, wie ich finde.

und bisserl was von meinem main, im laufe der zeit.
mit 25, frisch im abyss und fürs damalige gildenforum; irgendwann in den 40ern, aus dem Olymp... err, Sanctum, meine ich; und frisch mit 50.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (20. Februar 2010)

sehr nice die Bilder. Ich kannte die Instanzen noch nicht, aber durch deine Screens kann ich mir vorstellen wie cool die sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. Februar 2010)

Asteria Inni war ich noch nie drin, aber alleine der Abyss drum herum sieht schon
Wunderschön aus!


----------



## Nahemis (27. Februar 2010)

Also es gibt am Schiffs-Hafen von Pandemonium einen Weg aus der Stadt. Hab mal ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img694.imageshack.us/i/aion0074p.jpg/


----------



## Nahemis (1. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img294.imageshack.us/i/aion0073a.jpg/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (1. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img715.imageshack.us/i/aion0125.jpg/


----------



## Nahemis (1. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img693.imageshack.us/i/aion0012u.jpg/


----------



## Nahemis (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endevent Nebelmähnendorf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eschaton (21. März 2010)

mehr screens bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (21. März 2010)

@Nahemis: Das vierte Bild gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (24. März 2010)

Das freut mich das euch die Screens gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd euch heut abend, wenn ich zu Hause bin, ein paar neue Screens zeigen.

mfg


----------



## Nahemis (24. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (24. März 2010)

das erste bild ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (24. März 2010)

Dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meculer (24. März 2010)

oh mann, ich wünschte ich könnte auch schon spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss leider noch warten bis mein Rechner fertig gebaut ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isaya (24. März 2010)

Wow...
Ich zocke eigentlich WoW, aber wenn ich mir hier manche Screens, vorallem der Landschaft, angucke, bleibt mir echt die Luft weg...


----------



## Cerom (25. März 2010)

Isaya schrieb:


> Wow...
> Ich zocke eigentlich WoW, aber wenn ich mir hier manche Screens, vorallem der Landschaft, angucke, bleibt mir echt die Luft weg...



Da bist du aber eine Ausnahme. Ich habe schon von einigen WoW Spieler gelesen die Landschaften in Aion seien ihnen zu matschig :-)


----------



## Nahemis (25. März 2010)

Wenn du meinst^^  Ich kann nichts matschiges erkennen. Es gibt sogar Reflexionen auf dem Wasser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Virthu


----------



## Nahemis (29. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img151.imageshack.us/i/aion0018e.jpg/


----------



## Virthu (29. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (30. März 2010)

Wenn ich mir so denn Endboss aus Theolab anschaue, muss ich zwangsläufig daran denken wie wenig Mühe sie sich mit der Instanz gegeben haben, gleichzeitig aber einen so schönen Boss designed, dass es fast eine Verschwendung ist ihn dort stehen zu lassen.


----------



## Nahemis (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img248.imageshack.us/i/aion0032t.jpg/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (2. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (17. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (21. April 2010)

bisserl was von meinem charakter :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (21. April 2010)

Sehr schöne Screens Virthu und deine Kleine ist dir gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (21. April 2010)

ganz doofe frage ^^ wie stell ich mein UI aus?


----------



## Rodem (21. April 2010)

einfach F12 drücken, dann is das ui weg, mit nochmaligem drücken erscheint es wieder. Wenn du Shift + F12 drückst verschwinden mit ausnahme deiner gruppenmitglieder alle spielercharaktere, auch diese kannst du durch nochmaligem drücken wieder sichtbar machen

mfg Rodem


----------



## orkman (28. April 2010)

man habt ihr schöne bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss auch mal welche machen ^^
als kleiner zeitvertreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (14. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (12. Juni 2010)

Hi, hier is mein Twink Jägerin.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hello World, I´m A Wild Girl!!^^


----------



## Kizna (12. Juni 2010)

Hach ja, die neuen Kleider sind wirklich hübsch geworden, nur mit der Miraju-Quest im rücken momentan einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Nahemis (12. Juni 2010)

Ich denk mal mit Patch 2.0 und lvl 55 relativiert sich der Preis wieder. Die Klamotten haben auf jeden Fall was. 

P.S.: Ein sehr schöner Aion-Part von Dir in der Buffed Show :-)


----------



## Kizna (12. Juni 2010)

Freut mich zu hören Nahemis, da macht das Aufnehmen und moderieren doppelt Spaß


----------



## Skyler93 (12. Juni 2010)

Sooooo
Kromeede hat als erstes Deutsches server und somit als 2tes EU server Götterfestung übernommen ;D
und ich kann mit Stolz sagen (auch wenn ich ein noob mit lvl 30 bin) das ich dabei war!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War mein erstes Festungsraid nachn neuanfang, und ich kann das Spiel ohne ruggeln auf voller grafik spielen beim festungsraid bin begeistert ^^
(es waren mehr als 17 Allianzen offen, die lilanen kisks sind LegionKisks, und die orangen allianzkisks)


----------



## Slothranis (13. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (13. Juni 2010)

gratz an die kromede elyos. ihr habt die götterfestung eingenommen und die votan-elyos haben es immerhin geschafft, heute miren zu deffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die neueste mode aus theobomos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

Das ist so cool mit der Gotterfestung! Ein dickes GZ an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (30. Juli 2010)

Ich war heute mit einer tollen Truppe im Kaidan Hauptquatier ( Elite-Gebiet lvl 37-43 ) unterwegs und es hat mir viel Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier war ich in einer der unteren Festungsinstanzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist das Lepharisten Konstruktionlager (lvl37-40 ca.). In diesem Gebiet queste ich zur Zeit. Es sieht total schick aus und man muss gut aufpassen, das man nicht zu viele Mobs pullt. Einige sind auch Elite

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img820.imageshack.us/i/aion0089p.jpg/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier seht ihr ein paar Leute wie sie leckeres Essen kochen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Nahemis


----------



## Nahemis (30. Juli 2010)

Vor der Kaidan Mine ( Elite-Gebiet lvl 27-31 ca.). War das zweite große Elite-Gebiet. Ich hatte eine menge Spass mit den Leuten, obwohl man sich nicht kannte aber das war egal^^ Schade, das sich einige den Tod von Aion wünschen. Mir macht das Spiel super viel Freude.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein paar von meinen schönsten Screenshots



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein kleiner Tornado^^ der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kann nur hoffen, das ihr an Hand der vielen Screens meine Begeisterung für dieses Spiel nun ein wenig besser verstehen könnt.
Aion ist ein tolles Spiel mit einer unglaublich schönen Atmosphäre. Das Gruppen-Spiel ist für mich der Kern dieses mmorpgs und die Com ist sehr nett.

mfg Nahemis


----------



## Dracun (3. August 2010)

Hier sind mal en paar meiner Screens die ich gemacht ahbe ... muss heute abend mal meine rstlichen durchschauen ob ich net noch ein paar bessere finde & schönere finde .. mit Sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.imgimg.de/galerie_alben-DonnieB-3819-0.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## Virthu (7. August 2010)

simpler charakterscreenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rawan (7. August 2010)

Das finde ich nicht schlecht


----------



## Slothranis (7. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (7. August 2010)

Wenn ich nicht aus sovielen Quellen wüsste, dass das Spiel selbst so schlecht ist, würd ichs zocken. Hammergeil...


----------



## Nahemis (7. August 2010)

> Wenn ich nicht aus sovielen Quellen wüsste, dass das Spiel selbst so schlecht ist, würd ichs zocken. Hammergeil...



Tja wenn Du meinst... Aber nur weil Deinen Freunden, die evtl. grad mal bis lvl 15 gespielt haben, das Spiel nicht gefällt, könnte es immer noch _Deinen_ Geschmack treffen, oder? Mir z.B. gefällt das Spiel.

mfg


----------



## leonnator (7. August 2010)

Ich will auch spielen das sieht alles so schön aus.
Nen Probe-Key habe ich schon muss das Game aber noch Patchen -.-.


----------



## Kizna (7. August 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht aus sovielen Quellen wüsste, dass das Spiel selbst so schlecht ist, würd ichs zocken. Hammergeil...




Schlecht liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Wenn wir immer darauf hören würden, was angeblich schlecht sein soll, dann hätten wir heute keinen Strom, unsere Doktoren würden mit Rabenmasken rumlaufen und das größte Highlight des Monats wäre eine Hexenverbrennung auf dem Markt. Mach dir deine eigene Meinung.


----------



## orkman (8. August 2010)

dass sich immer irgendwelche wow leute hier verirren die probieren das game schlecht machen ^^
habt ihr net genug mit wow zu tun ? equip sammeln , stundenlang easy bosse kloppen, marken sammeln , mit dmg meter prahlen , den /2 vollspammen ?
ich spiel beides und kann nur sagen dass wow low is! xD
mfg


----------



## Nahemis (8. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Questgebiet mit Untoten in Heiron




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Cutscenen von einer Quest, wo es darum ging, das sich zwei Liebende von einander verabschieden können.

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img205.imageshack.us/i/aion0126.jpg/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (9. August 2010)

Bei dieser Quest sollte man den Toten rächen. Echt fett gemacht das ganze^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leonnator (9. August 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen in welchem Ordner die Bilder gespeichert werden?
Wäre sehr nett.
( endlich konnte ich das Spiel downloaden^^)


----------



## Virthu (9. August 2010)

leonnator schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen in welchem Ordner die Bilder gespeichert werden?
> Wäre sehr nett.
> ( endlich konnte ich das Spiel downloaden^^)



Im Aion-Installationsverzeichnis(standardmässig c:\programme\ncsoft\aion) nach dem Ordner "Screenshot" suchen. Da sind sie drin.


----------



## leonnator (9. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erstes Bildchen.
Danke Virthu.


----------



## Virthu (10. August 2010)

ah ja, diese ecke in ishalgen hat echt etwas. unglaublich schöne musik und die lichter im wasser. dazu reflexionen und sanfte bewegungen der kreaturen um den see drumherum. als ich asmo in der chinesischen beta gespielt hatte, habe ich den char da einfach für ein paar stunden geparkt und der musik gelauscht.

in altgarde gibt es auch sehr schöne musikuntermalung im wald am ersten questcamp ausserhalb des festungsgebiets. ich wäre um haaresbreite emodier geworden, so gut hats es mir dort und generell in asmodea gefallen.

hier noch ein bild von mir. habe mich endlich mal daran erinnert, während der quest für die daeva-rüstung die screenshot-taste zu betätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die qualität ist ein wenig niedrig wegen pc problemen, sorry dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (10. August 2010)

Da habt ihr echt tolle Screens. Die vielen schönen Cutscenen sind echt klasse. 

Hier noch ein paar Screens von meiner Kleinen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leonnator (11. August 2010)

Die Grafik ist leider nicht so gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (12. August 2010)

Wenn man nicht vorher von WoW geschädigt wurde ist das Spiel ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was NCsoft da mit den Servern und Transfer angestellt hat ist mir heute noch ein Rätsel...

BTT: schöne Bilder ich versuche heute Abend auch ein paar von meiner Aktiven Zeit hochzuladen, ansonsten schöne Pics...

lg


----------



## Virthu (15. August 2010)

"Ah, hier halten sie all die Golddropps versteckt!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier ist zwar ein screenshot, der nicht gerade sonderlich schön ist, aber die tatsache, dass ich nach mittlerweile fast 11 monaten endlich dazu kam, das viech mit einer gruppe zu legen, verdient einen screenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es war ein recht lustiger kampf mit viel herumgerennte, bisserl chaos und ein paar blauen dropps am ende.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (15. August 2010)

Sehr coole Bilder Virthu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (17. August 2010)

ein paar impressionen aus brusthonin(pve gebiet in emodea). oioi, ist es hübsch dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dagegen stinkt theobomos schon stark ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elysus (18. August 2010)

war ein bug beim duell, ich hing 5minuten in dem gimp drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shivâ (24. August 2010)

Einfach mal mein Charakter. Eylos/Balder/Jäger/ a.k.a Tarias :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------


----------



## Virthu (24. August 2010)

Beeindruckender Charakter, Shiva 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@elysus: den bug gibt es leider schon länger. bei gladis sieht es noch lustiger aus, wenn an ihrem speer ein gegner kleben bleibt, da gibt es viele videos dazu


z.b.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0Yz_cfWSmSk[/youtube]


----------



## xontroulis (24. August 2010)

Das waere mal ein geiler Bug fuers pvp..haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (29. August 2010)

Frisch aus dem Lepharisten Labor aufgenommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stahlharke Instanz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endboss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich war heute in der Instanz Stahlharke mit einer sehr netten Random-Gruppe. Wir haben uns gut im TS unterhalten, die Taktiken abgesprochen und sind gut durchgekommen. 
Der komplette Run hat ca. 3 Stunden gedauert (Instanz ist sehr groß^^) und ich hatte einen riesen Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silentpups (30. August 2010)

Die bilder sind echt super und die instanz macht auch sehr viel spass :-)

war gestern mit mein Gladi in FT, und hab bei ein rum über ein halbes level gemacht, ist ja krass wie schnell man zurzeit leveln kann:-)


----------



## Paradiso (31. August 2010)

Ja die Instanz hat einfach Flare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Die bilder sind echt super und die instanz macht auch sehr viel spass :-)
> 
> war gestern mit mein Gladi in FT, und hab bei ein rum über ein halbes level gemacht, ist ja krass wie schnell man zurzeit leveln kann:-)


Naja, wenn ich mit meinem 33er rein gehe krieg ich grad mal 2 Balken.... schon mikrig ;P


----------



## Elysus (4. September 2010)

hi
@ virthu: xD!!!! geilster bug ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, hast recht, bei gladi siehts viel geiler aus!
mfg


----------



## Nahemis (12. September 2010)

Die Solo-Instanz "Kromedes Prozess" ist hammergeil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (14. September 2010)

ein paar impressionen aus udas tempel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (14. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (14. September 2010)

endboss aus dem unteren tempel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (14. September 2010)

Hammergeile Screenshots Virthu sieht echt fett aus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Will auch 50 sein (*schnief*) 

P.s: Hast du noch eine paar Screens aus den neuen Gebieten?


----------



## Virthu (14. September 2010)

hab ja bereits recht viel im pts-thread gepostet:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/164803-20-pts-in-bildern/

heute abend ev ein paar mehr aus einem anderen teil des tempels, der aber etwas langweiliger ist.


----------



## leonnator (16. September 2010)

Einfach ein kleine Pause während des lvlnsUnd ein fliegender Pinguin.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (16. September 2010)

Sieht sehr gemuetlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (17. September 2010)

oh lol, der penguin ist ja irre geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (17. September 2010)

huhu ich war heute das 1.Mal auf der Dredgion (PvPvE-Instanz)! Supergeil die Grafik und es hat voll Spass gemacht mit der Truppe. Haben zwar nicht gewonnen aber egal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Schnappschuß vom Sommerevent




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (17. September 2010)

Coole pics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (18. September 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots aus Theobomos, wo ich jetzt anfange zu questen. Das Gebiet ist so riesig und sieht richtig cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsurugu (21. September 2010)

Mein Kantor vor den Toren Pandämoniums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.imagebanana.com/view/4nijxsap/Shisai.jpg


----------



## Virthu (21. September 2010)

Ich komme in Friiieeeeeeeeden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Frieee...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ha, reingelegt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die grausamen Krieger vom Penguin-Operativ-Räumungskommando(kurz P.O.R.K.) verrichten ihr Werk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch selbst für manchen von ihnen ist die notwendige Härte etwas zu viel. Der Zauberer im Hintergrund ist vor Schrecken erstarrt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze Andacht an die beteiligten und unbeteiligten Opfer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, selbst vom Kampf gestählten und gehärteten Krieger haben etwas für die Kunst übrig. Und bei bei P.O.R.K. ist nichts unmöglich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (21. September 2010)

Sehr geil Virthu ich bin jetzt schon ein großer Fan der P.O.R.K. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freue mich auf neue Geschichten.


----------



## Virthu (21. September 2010)

Einfach nur ein charakter-screenshot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab heute in kromede's trial endlich die ketten-schultern gelootet, die sich wundervoll in die kombination aus kromedes ketten-oberteil und ein paar weniger emotionalen asmo-designs fügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie streichelt man wohl ein pet, das im grossen und ganzen aus rasiermesserscharfen klingen besteht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein echtes dilemma:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loWnl1337 (22. September 2010)

Wirklich wunderschöne screenshots hier hochgeladen!

Sehen wirklich einige richtig hammer aus !


Aion ist aber echt richtig geil gemacht!


----------



## Fr3ak3r (27. September 2010)

ich find das is nen guter schnappschuss geworden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (3. Oktober 2010)

huhu hab mal wieder Bilder geschossen. Diesmal aus dem Indratu-Elitegebiet (lvl45+ in Heiron) und aus der Dredgion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img299.imageshack.us/i/aion0122h.jpg/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier nochmal ein Screenshot aus Theobomos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (4. Oktober 2010)

Beshmundir





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loWnl1337 (4. Oktober 2010)

Virthu ... sehr schöne screenies =), Nahemis ... deine sind auch echt gelungen


----------



## Nahemis (4. Oktober 2010)

Deine Screens gefallen mir gut Virthu. Die neuen Instanzen und Gebiete sind sehr gelungen.

Ich bin zumindest schon lvl 48 geworden also dauert es nicht mehr so lange bis ich nach Balaurea kann^^


----------



## Kizna (4. Oktober 2010)

Was ich extrem interessant finde, ist der Reiter auf einem der Bilder. Die Animation scheint zumindestens schon da zu sein. Lässt auf Mounts und Housing hoffen


----------



## Paradiso (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich wünsche mir jeden Tag wenn ich auf AionSource.com gehe, dass dort steht

2.1 Patchnotes in Korea:

...
...
...
- Mounts
...
...
...
- Housing
...
...
...
- Battlegrounds
...
...
...
- Daevas can swim now
...
...
...
- more features for legions
...
...
...
AND MOREEE

Aber das werden wir wohl nie erleben 
Denn das alles kommt bestimmt nicht auf einmal


----------



## aidyn91 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wozu Mounts? Wir können doch schon fliegen.

Wozu BG´s? Abyss ist doch groß genug oder nicht?

Wozu Housing? Damit alle in ihrem Haus rumgammeln und die Städte/Gebiete leer sind?

Ok Schwimmen macht Sinn. Nur dann sollte es danach nen debuff geben das man nicht sofort fliegen kann (Nasse Flügel undso)

BTT: Sehr Geile Bilder dabei. Spiel mir grad nen Hunter hoch (leider erst 11 - Balder aka Belphegoar) und ich bekomm immer mehr lust auf später wenn ich solche bilder sehe.... in dem sinne:	DANKE!


----------



## Paradiso (5. Oktober 2010)

aidyn91 schrieb:


> Wozu Mounts? Wir können doch schon fliegen.
> *Fliegen kannst du nur an SEHR wenigen Stellen im Spiel und die Welt ist ziemlich groß. Zudem sind Mounts eine
> weiter tolle Sammelmöglichkeit im Spiel.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nahemis (31. Oktober 2010)

Fisch aus der Instanz Theobomos Geheimlabor (lvl47-50 ca.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neoikeia (6. November 2010)

Finde diese Anfangssequenzen immer toll :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Abyss-Splitter:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (6. November 2010)

Tolle Bilder Neoikeia  Wenn du mehr hast immer her damit. Besonders die High End Instanzen interessieren mich.


----------



## loWnl1337 (6. November 2010)

Sehr schöne neue Bilder ! =)


----------



## Anansie (20. November 2010)

Dachte mir nicht, dass ich noch jemals Level 50 werde und habe keine ahnung, ob ich nochmal 5 Level durchhalten werde :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tele (20. November 2010)

Also wenn man sich das so anschaut muss Aion doch besser sein als sein ruf, interessiert mich schon lange das game aber das die keine richtige trial anbieten nervt kauf doch nich die katze im sack schon gar nicht bei dem mmo wirrgarten derzeit


mfg Tele


----------



## Virthu (20. November 2010)

Tele schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich das so anschaut muss Aion doch besser sein als sein ruf, interessiert mich schon lange das game aber das die keine richtige trial anbieten nervt kauf doch nich die katze im sack schon gar nicht bei dem mmo wirrgarten derzeit
> 
> 
> mfg Tele



Assault on Balurea habe ich vor ein oder zwei Monaten für 25 Euro bei MediMax gesehen. Enthalten sind Freimonat, ein Pet und die kostenlose erweiterung auf 2.0. 



Anansie schrieb:


> Dachte mir nicht, dass ich noch jemals Level 50 werde und habe keine ahnung, ob ich nochmal 5 Level durchhalten werde :/


Hmm, eigentlich sind diese letzten 5 Level bis 55 ziemlich gut gestaltet und man kommt wunderbar zurecht. Nach dem 2.1 patch gibt es ja auch endlich jede menge Drops beim Leveln und in den Inis, so dass du auch beim Ausrüsten des Charakters deutlich angenehmer vorankommst.

Und hier ist noch ein Bild aus Beshmundir nach 2.1 :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loWnl1337 (20. November 2010)

Anansie schrieb:


> Dachte mir nicht, dass ich noch jemals Level 50 werde und habe keine ahnung, ob ich nochmal 5 Level durchhalten werde :/
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was sind das denn für todschicke Flügel


----------



## Nahemis (21. November 2010)

Tele schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich das so anschaut muss Aion doch besser sein als sein ruf, interessiert mich schon lange das game aber das die keine richtige trial anbieten nervt kauf doch nich die katze im sack schon gar nicht bei dem mmo wirrgarten derzeit
> 
> 
> mfg Tele




Aion ist auf jeden Fall besser als sein Ruf. Wenn du dich in einem Forum umschaust, dann gibt es da fast immer mehr negatives als positives über ein Spiel, weil wer zu frieden ist mit dem Spiel schreibt das nicht ins Forum. Im Forum geht es meißt um richtige Aufhänger und alles ist scheiße, ich spiele es aber trotzdem usw.

Mach dir ein eigenes Bild von Aion! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (30. November 2010)

So bin endlich lvl 50 und hab gleich mal ein paar schöne Screens gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (7. Dezember 2010)

das neue pet ist echt putzig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (27. Mai 2011)

Anlässlich von 2.5 ein paar Bilder, um das Grafikupdate zu demonstrieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollen Sonnenreflexionen auf dem Wasser sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachts sind diverse Behausungen beleuchtet und es gibt recht ansehnliche Lichteffekte dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einer der neuen Inis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach weils so toll und hübsch und schön ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und das hat mich eine weile herzlich lachen lassen. Meine Damen und Herren, das Ergebnis der neuen zusätzlichen Charakteroptionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (27. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder Virthu


----------



## Virthu (6. Juni 2011)

ein paar bilder zu der neuen instanz "Empyrianische Feuerprobe". war selbst nur ein paar mal drin, daher sind die screenshots relativ action-arm und zeigen eher die szenerie an sich, da ich während der kämpfe vor allem damit beschäftigt war, möglichst wenig falsch zu machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das soll der abschnitt unter wasser am meeresgrund in dieser ini sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier war für meine letzte gruppe vorerst schluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch ein wenig von meinem char:

habe mir endlich den 2.0 hut aus dem luxus shop gekauft, da er so gut zum s80 skin passt. ausserdem kommt die neue grafik engine hier recht gut zur geltung, imo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das übliche bild mit flügeln - und einem pet, das am stiefel knabbert :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (6. Juni 2011)

Super geil


----------



## Nahemis (6. Juni 2011)

Sieht super aus. Ich hab gestern mal wieder bischen Aion gespielt. Sind ja Reaktivierungswochen^^


----------



## Shivâ (17. Juni 2011)

Mein Char ansich, ich mag ihn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

